# Member Age



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I have been wondering how old people are around here h34r: ...I mean, I was wondering how much wisdom we have  !!!

~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have 31 years of wisdom.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm 32


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

21 here.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm 24, but just for another 11 days! My birthday is on the 25th. I will be 25 on the 25th!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm 23!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I was like, whaaat? and then, like, I thought this was an awesome idea so I went, why not? 

I voted in the poll but I am not telling my age.....that tells you something right there.

Pico is 3.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

cool, i was wondering the same thing....but i didnt have the guts to ask. LOL. 

i'm 22, 

cynthia is 29, casey is 24, gruffi 1.5yrs, ellie 2, sprites turning 3!!!!

i always assumed that everyone here was in their 30s. all of you sound so much older. im glad you guys know how to type and spell and everything else that no one else knows how to do.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im 25 parker will be 2 in october


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm 25, will be 26 in January... but I think it's important for me to tell you all that I still get carded at the liquor store


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I' will be 30 on the 21st of this month......and we are going to NY for my b-day  

Maya is 1 1/2 and daezie will be 2 in october 3rd


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Sep 14 2004, 10:03 AM
> *I still get carded at the liquor store
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thats funny, I am 21, so I obviously still get carded, but I am told I look 16-18. When my husband and I were at Walmart and some of his students were there and it was the first time they saw me, they asked him if I was his little sister! I still get carded to buy lotto tickets too.
We were also at Walmart another time and Dustin had the alcohol on the check out counter and I was just pushing the cart and the clerk was like I need to see both Id's. So I put mine on the counter for her to look at she looked at it a second and was like and u are NOT 21, I was like yes I am I turned 21 last November, so then she was like u will this Nov. I said, no, I was born in '82 and pointed on my license. I think when she saw me she just assumed she was catching an underage drinker and didnt even really look at my license. SHe told me she didnt have her head on straight.
I also got carded by the security guard at the Chief's game a few weeks ago after I had already been carded by and bought a beer from the guy behind the counter. She stopped me as I was getting ready to go back to my seat. So I think I am in for it for quite awhile







. It's nice to hear somone else gets it a lot...I guess we will enjoy it when we are older.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

LOL
I am 31 and still get carded occasionally Esp. at casinos. Hubby thinks it is a hoot!!!!









Now that I am 30-I like it, but before 30, I would be so offended!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

HA HA! now i feel like a little kid i am only 16 but whatever


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm 26- Massimo just turned 8 months.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 14 2004, 01:38 PM
> *LOL
> I am 31 and still get carded occasionally Esp. at casinos. Hubby thinks it is a hoot!!!!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Me too. I just turned 30 and I get carded for lotto. I used to hate it. When I was 21, a cop took my ID away at a club. I had to call my parents to come pick me up and tell the cop that I was old enough to be there and drinking and to give my ID back. I was super upset. Now, I love it!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

im 23!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I am 44 :>) BUT I FEEL SO MUCH YOUNGER :excl:









Judi


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I am 28 years old









~ Elegant


----------



## malteselover (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I guess ya'll can call me the "senior" member - because I'm in my 50's - I'll just leave it at that!!!


----------



## malteselover (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I guess ya'll can call me the "senior" member - because I'm in my 50's - I'll just leave it at that!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Sep 14 2004, 12:38 PM
> *Now that I am 30-I like it, but before 30, I would be so offended!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9149*


[/QUOTE]

my wife is the same way, she is also 32, she gets comments all the time about "her brother" which is actually our son who is 12, she gets a little upset but I tell her to take it as a compliment and not to dump me in our latter years when I am old and grey and she isnt


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Sep 14 2004, 09:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my wife is the same way, she is also 32, she gets comments all the time about "her brother" which is actually our son who is 12, she gets a little upset but I tell her to take it as a compliment and not to dump me in our latter years when I am old and grey and she isnt








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9208
[/B][/QUOTE]









That is funny Joe. We have friends who have a son that just went to college, and NOBODY believes she is old enough to have a child that age! They think they are siblings all the time. The worst thing was in HS all his friends would flirt with his mom. It was awful. Hopefully that won't happen to your wife.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Cyndi = 27 , Casey = 29 , Chanel = 3.5 , Gucci 2.5


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I was beg. to feel old/bummed as I read the ages, then I realized there are other "mature"







posters on here. I am 40 hubby is 42 Pudge is 1.4 years old and josie is 1.1 years old. It is awesome to see the variety of ages of the posters yet the love for their babies is consistantly overwhelming


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

My Bf And I are both 23.. and we still get carded to see R Rated movies... LOL we think its funny.. but try when u dont have ID...


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by malteselover_@Sep 14 2004, 09:05 PM
> *Well, I guess ya'll can call me the "senior" member - because I'm in my 50's - I'll just leave it at that!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9206*


[/QUOTE]
h34r: what is up with the illegal image notice, I don't recall it being on here when the thread originally started?????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It is something in malteselover's signature.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Boy, just call me granny...I like the number 28 and I've been sticking with it for the last 15 years! (I'm really 43).


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm 21 years old and Abby is just over 9 weeks old now... she's growing so fast









A week after I got her, she was 763g (just over 1 1/2 lb) . I think she'll be about double that now!! LOL... well not quite... but you know what I mean!! She's just growing GROWING GROWING!!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

I voted too. And it was sooooo hard to DRAG my mouse to that BIG number and then have to click on it...ouch







That really hurts. 
Oh well....sei la vie (if I remember correctly, that's the way you spell "whatever" in French.....ha ha ha)


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

hmmmm......... I'm stumped.
















Where do I place my vote?

I'm 25.

The ranges are 20-25 and 25-30. Is it based on maturity you reckon? Wonder why it aint 20-24 and 25-30 and so on and so forth!

Anyway, I am 25..... Traci is 32..... Cheyenne is 8...... Ashton is 1......
Schuster is 1 1/2 and Memarie is 3 weeks.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm 75! I must be your token SLOL (sweet little old lady). Geez....


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

a2z Welcome...SLOL...that's funny









Scottchelf - oops...I'm the one that started this thing...duh!  I didn't even notice!!! The whole 25 year old thing...sorry! Solution...vote on both?

~Elegant


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i fixed the ages


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Joe...









~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im 25 i picked the more mature one...so now i am in the 26 yr old group


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Geez! I feel old. I'm 47 and no one has carded me in a very long time!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

My word, I feel like Grandma in the bunch. 

I'm 46, looking for my walker.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, I say we "grannies" should unite....I feel like I'm 28, and the last time I was carded was on my 40th birthday. And I think that was only because the waiter was really working his tip....which I was happy to oblige. Should we clue in our younger sisters about what's coming down the pike? I think menopause is one of the reasons my family bugged me about getting a Maltese in the first place!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my boyfriends mom said that i still look the same from my 6th grade pics! i've always looked older till recently. im hoping i'll get the genes from my mom and grandma. my grandma is 86 and she looks like she's in her 60's. and i'm totally sure that if she could run around and all that stuff(she walks a little slow)...everyone would think she was younger. i cant wait till i hit menopause...im trying everything to make my period go away. lol. i started depo-provera 2 yrs ago. its like a god-send.....BUT i've heard there's heart disease side effects or something. <_< why cant there be drugs that are perfect?!


----------

